# Gilbert Erector vs Gilbert AF



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm looking for two sizes of screws from AF...a S52 and S55. In searching the inet I found a listing for a GILBERT ERECTOR S52 screw. It has a size listed 1/2x8-32nd. In searching for the S55 no such luck. WHAT do you think the chances are that they would be the same?? :smilie_daumenpos: or am I barking up another wrong tree :cheeky4:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would guess they are the same, but I do not know for certain. 
The S52 bolt and the S55 screw are both available for .25 each at the Hobby Surplus Sales website. hobbysurplus.com


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

RFG Company has many items on his AF parts website...but usually too high priced for my taste. However, in the screw section he lists the actual sizes for the Gilbert part numbers -- check the list to see if those sizes are listed.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...I also saw that list about a year ago but I have never been able to find it again. Do you have the link for that??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL just went to his site to find it...he reorganized everything and removed the descriptions. Guess he's on to us....


----------

